# dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-8-r1 missing adb - why ?

## kernelOfTruth

the adb executable file is supposed to be in

/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/

but it's not there:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/
> 
> total 3064
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    3443 Nov 18 03:51 android
> ...

 

why ?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I just downgraded to dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-6-r2

and adb works and is existent

strange ...

----------

## pauldv

ADB now is installed as part of the platform tools package that is installed through the android update manager. To make it work, just execute 

```
android
```

 and install the platform tools package.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *pauldv wrote:*   

> ADB now is installed as part of the platform tools package that is installed through the android update manager. To make it work, just execute 
> 
> ```
> android
> ```
> ...

 

ah, ok, so they kind of made everything monolithic

thanks for the clarification pauldv !   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> The adb tool has moved to platform-tools/
> 
> If you don't see this directory in your SDK, launch the SDK and AVD Manager (execute the android tool) and install "Android SDK Platform-tools"
> 
> Please also update your PATH environment variable to include the platform-tools/ directory, so you can execute adb from any location.

 

 (source) 

edit:

the specific steps are:

launch

/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/android

click on "Installed packages" -> "Update All ..."

now this might take some time

after that let adb restart (asking whether adb should be restarted)

after that you have adb available from terminal

don't know if you need to do this as root or if it also works with the user account (I did with root permissions so that all users have access)

----------

## gcb

```
$ /opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/android 

SWT folder '/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/lib/x86' does not exist.

Please export ANDROID_SWT to point to the folder containing swt.jar for your platform.

$ find /opt/android-sdk-update-manager/ -name swt.jar

```

what am i missing?

i've installed dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager and i don't even have the x86 dir

my 

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

contains

=dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-16 ~x86

----------

## gcb

running emerge again for the android sdk, it shows

```

[...]

>>> Install android-sdk-update-manager-16 into /home/hack/portage/dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-16/image/ category dev-util

 * SWT_PATH=/usr/share/swt-3.6/lib selecting version 3.6 of SWT.

>>> Completed installing android-sdk-update-manager-16 into /home/hack/portage/dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-16/image/

[...]

```

so i could run android by

```
export ANDROID_SWT=/usr/share/swt-3.6/lib

/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/android

```

weird.

----------

